# Potty training on pee pad..



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

So my Chi is 8 weeks old. We live in an upstairs apartment, and are currently only using the pee pad for pottying. We were using just the pee pads on the floor, and it was hit and miss. She normally would poop on the pad, and then walk off of it and finish pooping. She peed mostly on the floor, but when I'd catch her she'd pee on the pad. Well, I got a pee pad holder, thinking that might help her stay on the pad when she's pooping. Well, she seriously refuses to go on it. I can tell she she has to go, and I put her on it. She will keep just walking off, then pee 1-2 feet away from it. I don't get it! She won't poop on it either, unless we catch her mid poop and put her on it. 

Is she too young to potty train? Or can 8 week old puppy's still get it? I want her potty trained, but don't know what else to do! Heeeelp!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Know that I am new here so my comments are just my experience. There are many others here who will have better and different comments and experience. 

Hope came from the breeder knowing about the pads and holder. We bought a very similar one and the exact pads hoping she would be somewhat familiar. 

She did surprisingly well (until I confused her by adding extra crate mats and blankets down for her and then she pottied on those).

After a few weeks, she started going elsewhere in the house so I began bribing (yep) her with a tiny bit of a treat each time she goes. She has not missed the pad in weeks now! haha!

I would pick her up each time she went elsewhere and took her back to the pad and said potty.

Now we praise her wildly and say her name and potty and treat. She gets a tiny broken off piece of a treat. 

She now comes wherever I am to tell me that she has gone if I am not in her area.

She will be 16 weeks this week and it does take some time so hang in there.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey, i live in a top floor flat and my 2 chi`s r both trained on the pee pads!
I started off just having them in the living room with me as thats where we spent most of the time during the day... 
Everytime u see ur chi sniffing or circling pop her on the pad! When she does something on the pad give her lots of praise!! 
Both mine got the hang of it real quick, yours is only 8 weeks old and still a baby.. keep goin and she will get the hang of it in no time.
Also when its bed time i had one in the bedroom with me, and eventually as she gets better at using her pads try and move it where ever u want it..
Mines now in the bathroom and they go no where else but there!
She may not be quite sure of the pad holder but shes so young she could get used to it!
Just keep going with lots of praise


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

amyalina25 said:


> I started off just having them in the living room with me as thats where we spent most of the time during the day...
> Everytime u see ur chi sniffing or circling pop her on the pad! When she does something on the pad give her lots of praise!!


This is EXACTLY what I've been doing. I don't work, so I am at home with her full time. I will notice her sniffing and circling so I put her on the pad holder and she tries to get off, I keep putting her back on, and she keeps getting off. So I figure I must have been wrong, she doesn't have to go. She'll walk a foot off and pee on the floor. WTH! I just had her on the pee pad!

We used to have one in the living room, then one in our bedroom next to her kennel where she sleeps. At night when she whines (About 4 am) I will get her out and put her on the pad, she usually pees on it. Now that I got the pad holder, last night she kept walking off of it constantly, then finally I just let her go, and she started going over to this blanket on the floor. I picked her up and put her on the pad and she was peeing while I was picking her up. 

I have been trying to give her treats when she goes on it, even if we have to put her on it mid pee or poop, and she finishes on it, but I don't think she gets that's why she's getting treats yet...

Should I put away the pad holder for now? Is that too much?


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

she sounds like my 2 when i first started pee pad training!!
Keep doin what ur doin and she will get the hang of it eventually... Your doin all the right things!
Maybe get her used to the pad first before bringing the pad holder in, it might be a bit 2 much for her 2 take in.. Not so long ago i put a litter tray down for mine 2 see if they wud use that rather than just having a pee pad on the floor, they HATED it! peed and pooed right next to it! haha


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks, I will take out the pad holder for now and see if that helps for a few weeks.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

keep us updated on her progress  x


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

You can definitely lay the positive groundwork for potty training now. But...you also have to realize that she just doesn't have the bladder control yet to be truly potty trained. My boys were about 95% potty trained by 14 weeks to pee pads, but I confined them to a small space, a 5" by 5" pen, with a potty pad, a bed, food, water, toys. This drastically shortened the pottying training process. I would let them out to run around a bit right after I saw them potty, or if I was holding them, but otherwise they were in the pen. Right now your puppy is too young to think to go to another room or sometimes even the other side of the room to make it to the potty pad. If you catch her pottying in the wrong place, say a very firm "NO!". You have no more than 3 seconds to correct her, after that yo ujust have to let it go because she's forgotten. After you say no quickly bring her over to the potty pad and say "potty pad" or whatever phrase you want to use. It takes a lot of patience and its not the easiest thing to teach a chi to be potty trained. I made a lot of mistakes with my older girl and she was not fully potty trained until 16 months old, when I had to crate her after a surgery anyway, which forced her to be crate trained and learn where to potty lol.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Ha.... I took the pee pad out of the holder... Put her on it after her nap... And she peed right away! Didn't even walk off. I guess she just really doesn't like it that holder!! Should I return it, or do you think eventually she will use it?


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

I would leave it off at the mo, get her using the pad and then when shes using it more offen and gettin used to it, try introducing it again.
Great job both of you!!! lots of praise for her! x


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Maybe the holder makes the peepad feel different to her? I would keep it and try again at a later date.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah.. The pee pad is on the carpet, so it's softer then the holder, plus raised. Who knows!


----------



## Beth&Emma (Oct 15, 2010)

All my chihuahas are stricly piddle pad trained we have 4 and our oldest Emma who is 16 months does very well with it but we still have trouble with the younger ones peeing on the floor. Our boy puppy Cooper likes to go on the grass mat pet potty mat he does very well with that. Emma was 14 weeks when we got her and she took to the piddle pad very well but sometimes she would pee on the pad and then go poop on my rug but I noticed that she kept pooping in the same spot so I put a piddle pad there. It turns out Emma doesn't like to poop the same place she goes pee... go figure huh? Good luck with potty training


----------



## Lesley (Jan 7, 2011)

This sounds quite similar to Radleys behaviour, we live in a 2nd floor apartment so want him to be potty trained. He is now coming up to 11 weeks and he understands what the pee pad is for and does poop on it 9 times out of 10, although in some instances he walks around whilst going and the odd bit misses the pad. 
He does pee elsewhere, usually when playing though, and very small widdles, we have put down to excitement and him having a small bladder, and try to correct him as soon as we see it. 

Funnily enough, if he is sleeping he will get up walk or run to his pad, wee/poop then come back to bed. 

In true "i'm a clean dog" spirit, if there is already something on the pad he wont use it again. 

If he does go on the floor we try to use the neutraliser spray so the smell cannot settle into the carpet. 

When we got him at 8 weeks he had no training of pee pads at all, so we just kept showing the pad and saying wee/poop, and if accidents happened a firm "no" and took him to the pad. When he went there lots of fuss and a small piece of treat. Seems to be working.

My guess is stick with it and eventually it will stick.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Do I want to change out the pad every pee? Or is it fine to reuse? I've just been using one for the day.


----------



## Lesley (Jan 7, 2011)

I am trying not to change it after every one, and he is starting to use it, but it is hit and miss. Or if he poops I clean it off and flush it before he next needs to go.
It also depends where he went on it as well. If on the edge he will go on the other side, but if bang in the middle then he wont.


----------

